# Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?



## Cence (3. April 2011)

*Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Hallo Forum!

Ich bin aktuell auf Tastaturensuche und stelle mir die Frage, ob der Anschluss über PS/2 oder USB sinnvoller wäre. Ich habe nämlich gehört, dass nur PS/2 volles NKey Rollover ermöglicht. Wie sieht es zudem mit Tastaturen aus, die ein USB-Kabel haben, das man in den mitgelieferten PS/2 Adapter stecken müsste?

Danke!

Cence


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Normalerweise ist das so ziemlich egal, ob USB oder PS/2!
Was willst du machen und was ausgeben?


----------



## Cence (3. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Es soll ein gesunder Mix aus Schreiben und Spielen werden, wobei das Schreiben deutlich überwiegt. Preislich bin ich da recht flexibel, möchte aber möglichst schon noch im zweistelligen Bereich bleiben. Mir geht es nur um die Tasten und ich gehe mit der Tastatur pfleglich genug um, dass ich da nicht unbedingt ein mit Metall verstärktes Modell haben muss.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Schau dich mal in einem Markt um, was sich für dich gut anfühlt, ich bin mit der Sidewinder X6 glücklich für beides, aber da empfidet jeder anders!
(Die Makros benutze ich mehr zum schreiben, als zu spielen!)


----------



## FrittenFett (3. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

NKRO ist mit herkömmlicher Firmware nur über PS2 möglich, es gibt Projekte mit NKRO über USB.

Ansonsten - klarer Fall für einen, der eine mechanische Tastatur sucht.
Hast du schonmal irgendwelche Switches ausprobiert?

@Hans
Sidewinder X6? Bäh, Rubberdomes.


"Sent from my PC using Cherry G80-3000 LPCDE."


----------



## s|n|s (3. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Hallo,

Ich werde bald zu der hier greifen. Mechanische Tastatur und MediaTasten. Vielleicht ja was für dich.
Dir Cherry scheint nicht übel.
Soweit ich weiss sind die gleichen Taster in den beiden Tastaturen. Wie in dem Thread hier beschrieben. Nämlich die Cherry MX. In schwarz bei Steelseries. Die Cherry hat wohl 4 zur Auswahl.

Gruß
sinis


----------



## FrittenFett (3. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Nein, in der 6Gv2 sind BlackMX ( Cherry Produktcode: L*P*CDE - das sind die linearen Modelle komplett ohne Anschlag)
In der LSCDE sind BlueMX, die mit dem härtesten und lautesten Klick unter den CherryMX.

Aktuell sind nur BlackMX, BrownMX und BlueMX in Deutschland ohne weiteres zu bekommen.
RedMX und ClearMX bekommt man nur durch Asien-Import.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Die mechanischen Tastaturen sind zwar gut und vielleicht auch haltbarer, aber das bringt einem nichts, wenn sie sich Sch**** anfühlen!
Wie gesagt, der TE soll sich umsehen, was sich für ihn gut anfühlt!


----------



## FrittenFett (3. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*



Hast du überhaupt schon mal deine Griffel an eine Mecha gelegt, bevor du dich wagst, so etwas zu behaupten?!
Tod den Wackelpudding-Tippbrettern.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> Hast du überhaupt schon mal deine Griffel an eine Mecha gelegt, bevor du dich wagst, so etwas zu behaupten?!


 
Ja, und mein persönliches Empfinden hat gesagt: "So nicht!"


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2011)

Muss meinem vorposter zustimmen. Mir gefallen Mechanische Tastaturen auch überhaupt nicht. Am liebsten und am besten kann ich auf Laptop Tastaturen schreiben, wenn sie so ca. 2 Jahre alt sind. 

Die Moral der Geschichte: Jeder muss es für sich entscheiden.


----------



## FrittenFett (3. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Aha, welche Tastatur war es denn genau?!


----------



## Leandros (3. April 2011)

Irgend eine teure Cherry. Keine ahnung welche genau.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Die Steelseries Teile und die Razer!


----------



## gh0st76 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Zum schreiben sind die blues richtig gut. Aber einen guten Mix aus schreiben und spielen wären die browns. Die sind zum Beispiel in der Celeritas verbaut. 

Kommt immer drauf an wie lange man auf einer mechanischen schreibt oder spielt. Wenn ich nur mal ne Stunde auf so einer Tastatur tippe, dann ist das klar das man sich daran nicht gewöhnt. Aber letzten Endes schlägt jede mechanische vom Anschlag her die 0815 Rubberdome Bretter.


----------



## Cence (4. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*



FrittenFett schrieb:


> NKRO ist mit herkömmlicher Firmware nur über PS2 möglich, es gibt Projekte mit NKRO über USB.
> 
> Ansonsten - klarer Fall für einen, der eine mechanische Tastatur sucht.
> Hast du schonmal irgendwelche Switches ausprobiert?
> ...


 
Gilt das auch für Tastaturen, die mit einem Adapter an PS/2 angeschlossen sind? Viele der heutigen Tastaturen haben ja standardmäßig ein USB-Kabel dran und ein Adapter für PS/2 liegt bei.

Ansonsten habe ich jetzt eine Cherry G80 mit MX Blues bestellt, weil ich sie günstig ergattern konnte.


----------



## OctoCore (4. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*



Cence schrieb:


> Gilt das auch für Tastaturen, die mit einem Adapter an PS/2 angeschlossen sind? Viele der heutigen Tastaturen haben ja standardmäßig ein USB-Kabel dran und ein Adapter für PS/2 liegt bei.



Ja, das gilt auch für Tastaturen mit Adapter.

Nachtrag:
>Hier< sind Bilder der Cherry-Technologie schön auf einer Seite zusammengefasst. Der Text ist allerdings etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. 


- getippt auf einer Cherry G80-3000 LSMDE -


----------



## FrittenFett (4. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Mechanical Keyboard Guide - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net <- oder hier für die des angelsächsischen fähigen User.


----------



## Cence (4. April 2011)

*AW: Tastaturanschluss über PS/2 oder USB und eventuell mit Adapter?*

Danke euch!


----------

